

How I very nearly bankrupted Red Robin, just by using the bathroom. - johnny9822

Red Robin. An American institution, fixed up with delicious burgers, shakes, and an all around traditional helping of fatty foods, a fun atmosphere, and, oh, pretty ignorant managers who happen to just leave INDUSTRY LEADING TRADE SECRETS in the middle of a scroungy bathroom. That's right, Red Robin. After enjoying one of their many delicious bacon-stuffed amenities, I wandered into the nearest restroom, and, much to my surprise, found a little black book in one of the stalls. Believing it was a checkbook, I picked it up to see if I could find a name, address, something along those lines. Instead, what I found inside was a full helping of classified recipes, manuals for cooking equipment, even remote login instructions (with pass codes) for their CCTV system. Smooth, Red Robin, real smooth. Heck, I was thinking about taking it over to the Five Guys and attempting to sell it then and there. Fortunately for them, I managed to drop it by a waitress on the way out. I only wish I had taken a shot of their delicious Peppercorn Burger for home usage.
======
mkandler
As a former Red Robin employee, I should tell you - people would ABSOLUTELY
KILL for the ranch dressing recipe. That alone might have scored you a pretty
penny. I used to get asked several times a week for a some ranch "to go."
Suggestions included filling a 16oz to-go soda cup with ranch and in exchange
for a $20. Unfortunately for them, I didn't think it was worth risking my high
school job.

------
ajtaylor
Most likely, Five Guys would have refused your offer because their lawyers
wouldn't want to deal with the inevitable lawsuits from Red Robin. That's not
to say that other, smaller players might not have taken the risk. But good on
ya for making The Right Choice. :)

